# Cocaine detection torch ?



## Essexman (Jun 12, 2009)

Never seen this before, BBC News

*"A special drug torch used by police to catch people who snort cocaine is now being used by door staff at pubs and clubs in Blackburn"*

Anyone know how they work?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Cocaine torch ?*

It's a regular UV torch, narcotics such as amphetamine, cocaine and certain MDMA tablets are clearly fluorescent when illuminated with UV light.


----------



## Zatoichi (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Cocaine torch ?*

There are other orifices people can use for drugs. It could be interesting if they begin checking those too. :green:


----------



## mpkav (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Cocaine torch ?*



Zatoichi said:


> There are other orifices people can use for drugs. It could be interesting if they begin checking those too. :green:


 
Hmmmmmmm......


----------



## Crenshaw (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Cocaine torch ?*

Special Drug torch? haha spiffy name....

If places make it a condition of entry, then people cant say anything about legality and such of such searches can they...

Crenshaw


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Cocaine torch ?*



mpkav said:


> Hmmmmmmm......


 
Is that really the sort of thing you'd like to see, while munching on some popcorn??


----------



## GLOCK18 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Cocaine torch ?*

Shining a UV light in someone face, its going to leave them out to lawsuites as it possiable to damage the eyes.


----------



## DocD (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Cocaine torch ?*

Hi,
It's been well know that uv shows up coke dust just look at some pics of 80 film stars in night club caught off guard with "black lights" a certain the shiny star comes to mind
any way back to the coke torch, there's going to be a lot of people that don't make it thought the front door of the pub or night club in the UK as it's so easy to buy coke here!!!
cheers DocD


----------



## Crenshaw (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Cocaine torch ?*

sooo, what happens if the happened to fall face first into some detergent powder?

or maybe they were messing around with glow powder earlier that day?

Crenshaw


----------



## Essexman (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Cocaine torch ?*



Crenshaw said:


> sooo, what happens if the happened to fall face first into some detergent powder?
> 
> or maybe they were messing around with glow powder earlier that day?
> 
> Crenshaw


 

My snowman won't get into any more night clubs then


----------



## Norm (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Cocaine torch ?*

From down the bottom of this page TrAc Finder Ultra Violet UV Light Kits and Accessories - Advanced NDT Ltd. 

*[FONT=Arial,Bold] COCAINE | AMPHETAMINE | ECSTACY
[/FONT]*  Some narcotics such as amphetamine, cocaine and certain MDMA tablets are clearly fluorescent when illuminated with UV light. Even minute amounts of certain narcotics can be readily visible when illuminated with UV, making the investigators work much easier when, for example, performing a house search for suspected narcotics. Powder and powder residue which remains on clothing, hands, tables, kitchen sinks, balances and other tools, and which is not normally visible in normal light, becomes highly visible with the use of ultraviolet light. ​ *[FONT=Arial,Bold] Fluorescent narcotics
[/FONT]*  •   Cocaine
  •   Amphetamine
  •   MDMA tablets (including some but not all Ecstasy tablets) ​   Cocaine
  Cocaine having a purity of at least 87 % fluoresces clearly when illuminated with UV light. 
​  Amphetamine 
  Some amphetamine having a purity of 78 % (i.e. of Dutch, Baltic or Polish origin) are clearly fluorescent when illuminated with UV light. Even small amounts of amphetamine are easy detectable because of their fluorescent nature. ​  MDMA tablets
  Some MDMA tablets (i.e. Ecstasy with four-leaf clover logotypes) are clearly fluorescent with UV. Even small fragments are easily visible as they fluoresce intensively. ​


----------



## Sigman (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Cocaine torch ?*



Zatoichi said:


> There are other orifices people can use for drugs. It could be interesting if they begin checking those too. :green:


...oooooohh, I "thought" your post was about "Bud Lite"?!!


----------



## London Lad (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Cocaine torch ?*



Norm said:


> ....snip....
> 
> ​ *[FONT=Arial,Bold] Fluorescent narcotics
> [/FONT]*  •   Cocaine
> ...



Won't be showing up much round your way then Essexman


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Cocaine torch ?*



Crenshaw said:


> sooo, what happens if the happened to fall face first into some detergent powder?
> 
> or maybe they were messing around with glow powder earlier that day?
> 
> Crenshaw


 Five to ten years with time off for good behaviour :mecry:


----------



## mpkav (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Cocaine torch ?*



Monocrom said:


> Is that really the sort of thing you'd like to see, while munching on some popcorn??




I guess it all depends on who we're checking!!!! I see your point though. I may have to add butter:nana:


----------



## RyanA (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Cocaine torch ?*



TITAN1833 said:


> Five to ten years with time off for good behaviour :mecry:



ROFL!


----------



## Essexman (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Cocaine torch ?*



London Lad said:


> Won't be showing up much round your way then Essexman


 
No no noo, I'm Essexman, you're thinking of the Essexboys ?


----------



## London Lad (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Cocaine torch ?*

LOL. I spent the first 40 years of my life there.


----------

